# Java PDF Anzeigen



## mäcjava (23. Sep 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne in Java ein PDF anzeigen lassen. Ich habe mich da schon umfassend informiert. Mich interessiert, was Ihr da vorschlagen würdet bzw. womit ihr "stabile" Erfahrungen gemacht habt.


Danke


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (23. Sep 2009)

PDFRenderer


----------



## Atze (23. Sep 2009)

wir, also in der alten firma, hatten damals mit itext gearbeitet, ich selbst aber nicht mit pdfs. schien aber zu laufen


----------



## mäcjava (23. Sep 2009)

alles geil danke


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (24. Sep 2009)

Atze hat gesagt.:


> wir, also in der alten firma, hatten damals mit itext gearbeitet, ich selbst aber nicht mit pdfs. schien aber zu laufen



Mit iText lassen sich aber PDF-Dateien nicht anzeigen, sondern "nur" generieren.


----------



## Atze (24. Sep 2009)

ich glaub angezeigt wurde es eh im eclipse-rcp mit nem browserfenster, kann schon sein


----------

